# myanmar(burma) und laos



## gigizinho (1. August 2011)

ola
war jemand von euch schon einmal mit der angel in diesen ländern unterwegs?? was sollte man unbedingt dabei haben??
(snakeheadpeitschen) was für köder und methoden sind angesagt?? gibts viele raubfische oder ist eher friedfischangelei angesagt??
ich war selber schon sehr viel in asien unterwegs aber überall war es eine komplette umstellung, deshalb die fragen.
danke
g.


----------

